# Forum in English  > News  > Hi-Tech  >  AMD finally releases 45nm chips

## wise-wistful

The first two processors have emerged from Advanced Micro Devices' (AMD’s) new 45 nanometre manufacturing process, as the company tries to play catch-up with rival Intel. 
AMD is demonstrating its "Shanghai" server processor and the sister "Deneb" desktop version at CeBIT and says both will ship "in the second half of this year." However, it declined to be more specific. 
Company spokesman Garry Silcott said the new chips, made in AMD's Fab 36 plant in Dresden, had already shipped to a "select list" of customers. 
Intel already has a growing family of 45nm Penryn processors. Even though AMD was giving Intel a run for its money a few years back, financial troubles and delayed products have left it lagging behind. 
"It's late, but it's not too late for AMD to come out with 45nm chips," said Dan Olds, an analyst at Gabriel Consulting. "The degree to which these chips can compete with Intel depends on whether 'second half '08' means July or late December.
Read More

techworld

----------

